# GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi folks,
The ladies and gents over at MJM Autohaus Parts and Accessories wants all you 12V junkies to know that we stock most all the OEM and maintenance goodies for your 12V VR6 at some of the most aggressive pricing anywhere on the web! From clutch kits to engine components, timing parts, belts, thermostat housing kits, hoses, A/C stuff, wheel bearing kits, braking components, drivetrain parts, suspension components, and more - we gotcha back like a chiropractor!
Just a small fraction of the parts we stock can be seen on the site (www.mjmautohaus.com), and new items are being added daily, so if you do not see something on the site, do not hesitate to contact us, as we just may have what you're looking for on the shelf.
- SACHS VR6 clutch kits: $149.95








- MK3 & MK4 head gaskets: $44.50 with _free_ shipping!








- Complete head gasket sets: $99.95 with _free_ shipping!
- OEM 20-piece head bolt sets: $49.95 with _free_ shipping!








- OEM ignition coil packs: $229.95 with _free_ shipping!
- Auxillary water pumps: from $99.95 with _free_ shipping!
- OEM o2 sensors for 95' models: $114.95 with _free_ shipping!








- Bosch spark plug sets, set of six: $29.95 and up!
- Brembo front rotor set for 96-98 cars: $84.95 with _free_ shipping! 








- Complete bottom end rebuild kits: $389.95 with _free_ shipping!
- OEM intake valves, set of six: $99.95 with _free_ shipping!








- OEM intake boots: from $74.95 with _free_ shipping!
- OEM oil pans: from $109.95 with _free_ shipping!
- Bosch ignition wire sets: $69.95 with _free_ shipping!








- Low temp thermostats with o-ring: $19.95 with _free_ shipping!








- Complete 13-pc t-stat kits w/ pipe, seals, etc: $49.95 with _free_ shipping!
- MK3 radiators: from $149.95 with _free_ shipping!








- Radiator fan motor: $124.95 with _free_ shipping!








and much, much more....
And remember, if you find the same exact item priced better than ours on a competitor's site, let us know and we'll do our best to work with you.
AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus
WEB: http://www.mjmautohaus.com
PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)




_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 8:58 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Hey Mister MJM would you happen to have stock rotors for a 95 VR6 Jetta I need front and back plus instead of getting stock break pads I am going with the EBS Greenstuff. You wouldn't happen to have both for sale would you. email me at [email protected] or im through there. Thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Hey Mister MJM would you happen to have stock rotors for a 95 VR6 Jetta I need front and back plus instead of getting stock break pads I am going with the EBS Greenstuff. You wouldn't happen to have both for sale would you. email me at [email protected] or im through there. Thanks.

Yes, in fact we sure do.
I sent you an IM regarding questions on brands, etc.


----------



## Cubix (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Since the catalog is down, how about some prices
Clutch & PP kit
Lightened fly wheel
Water pump with metal fins/rotors
Plugs & wires (OEM)
Front wheel bearing kit(s)
Timing chain kit
you know, just incase my car blows up and i need to replace all of it


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

How about prices on OEM rotors and pads for a 99.5 MKIV Jetta VR6? Thanks.








Gary


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (VgRt6)*

TDI 5th gear (0.7xx) for MkIV 02J transmission!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VgRt6* »_How about prices on OEM rotors and pads for a 99.5 MKIV Jetta VR6? Thanks.










Mintex Reds (front and rear) around around $60 or so. IM sent on some questions about rotors.

_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_TDI 5th gear (0.7xx) for MkIV 02J transmission!


On backorder, sorry.

_Quote, originally posted by *Cubix* »_Since the catalog is down, how about some prices
Clutch & PP kit
Lightened fly wheel
Water pump with metal fins/rotors
Plugs & wires (OEM)
Front wheel bearing kit(s)
Timing chain kit



I'm assuming you need a front wheel bearing kit?
$749.95 shipped for the SACHS VR6 clutch kit, Autotech flywheel, water pump (with metal impeller), Bosch plug wires, two front wheel bearing kits, and complete timing chain kit - all for your 97' Jetta VR6.


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
Mintex Reds (front and rear) around around $60 or so. IM sent on some questions about rotors.

Does Mintex make the OEM pads? I thought Pagid did. I like the lower dust quality of the Mintexs, but have read many times that they squeal.
I never got the IM about the rotors. Can you send one again? Thanks.
Gary


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (phatvw)*

OK, how about, VR6 clutch kit with everything minus the disc (have an aggressive disc), new style timing chaing kit (want to retrofit to a 94), valve stem seals, light weight lifters (I have a code if you need) and a MkIV head gasket?
I'm sure I'm forgetting a few things, but this will do for now.
Will you ship to Toronto?


----------



## jpete (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (VgRt6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VgRt6* »_ I like the lower dust quality of the Mintexs, but have read many times that they squeal.
Gary


I've abused a set of "Red boxes" for over a year now and no squealing.
Just FYI.
Jeff


----------



## rcb120370 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

price on front and rear OEM brake rotors. [email protected]
Ray


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VgRt6* »_
Does Mintex make the OEM pads? I thought Pagid did. I like the lower dust quality of the Mintexs, but have read many times that they squeal.
I never got the IM about the rotors. Can you send one again? Thanks.
Gary


We sell both Pagid and Mintex with great pricing on both. We sell more of the Mintex Red Box pads, though.
Ok, I sent ya another IM!









_Quote, originally posted by *dohc* »_OK, how about, VR6 clutch kit with everything minus the disc (have an aggressive disc), new style timing chaing kit (want to retrofit to a 94), valve stem seals, light weight lifters (I have a code if you need) and a MkIV head gasket?
I'm sure I'm forgetting a few things, but this will do for now.
Will you ship to Toronto?

IM sent.

_Quote, originally posted by *rcb120370* »_price on front and rear OEM brake rotors. 


IM sent with some questions.


----------



## Cubix (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

look what we started http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Could you email me an individual parts list w/ prices
Clutch kit
lightened fly wheel
Spark plugs
Wires
Water pump w/metal impeller
Timing chain kit
(all for my 1997 Jetta GLX vr6 12v)
AJ - [email protected]
that should be it... turns out a bunch of people up at school are talking me into spending the money i just made from selling my wrecked 2.0
_Modified by Cubix at 10:47 PM 3-16-2005_


_Modified by Cubix at 10:48 PM 3-16-2005_


----------



## gotissues68 (Apr 4, 2003)

can I get pricing on plugs and wires please







96 Jetta


----------



## roadrunner937 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (gotissues68)*

whats the price of just a stock clutch....not the kit??


----------



## eggplantslc (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

stock muffler for a vr6 corrado ?
_Modified by eggplantslc at 1:54 AM 3-18-2005_


_Modified by eggplantslc at 1:54 AM 3-18-2005_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

IM sent to four three posters!
Send us IM's for quotes on parts!
Thanks!


----------



## SAWeeks04 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_ SACHS VR6 clutch kit, Autotech flywheel 

how much for a 2000 jetta VR6


----------



## aguyinpa81 (Oct 28, 2004)

97 Jetta Vr6 Radiator new or used price quote???


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAWeeks04* »_
how much for a 2000 jetta VR6

$394.95 shipped for the SACHS VR6 clutch kit with Autotech VR6 flywheel.


----------



## LoneWolf9484 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

plugs and wires shipped to 06770? Thanks!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (LoneWolf9484)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoneWolf9484* »_plugs and wires shipped to 06770? Thanks!

I sent you an IM about brand.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

M.J.M. Do you have a belt tensioner pully.....and if so how much??


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

Would you be able to sell me just the pully?...RPM in stanhope NJ...Is selling the complete belt tensioner for $90.00...at reg price..no sale...Do you beat prices??


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Would you be able to sell me just the pully?...RPM in stanhope NJ...Is selling the complete belt tensioner for $90.00...at reg price..no sale...Do you beat prices??

Maybe. IM sent.


----------



## crazysimi (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

i also need a price on front and rear OEM brake rotors. or aftermarket is fine to, what ever you have deals on email [email protected]


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysimi* »_i also need a price on front and rear OEM brake rotors. or aftermarket is fine to, what ever you have deals on email [email protected]

I sent you an email with a few questions.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Hey Kelly, I need pricing on a coilpack....could you beat germanautoparts price on the NGK plugs and sti wires?
Also, could you beat their price on the cross drilled rotors? F and R


----------



## rcb120370 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

i need one front wheel bearing kit. (96' vw passat vr6) can u beat german auto parts price? $45.15


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (rcb120370)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcb120370* »_i need one front wheel bearing kit. (96' vw passat vr6) can u beat german auto parts price? $45.15 

99% of the time we can beat any online competitor's price on items.
This particular instance is one of them.
$39.95 for a front wheel bearing kit for your B4 VR6.


----------



## SAWeeks04 (May 9, 2004)

Can you get a just the belt tensioner pulley for a MK4 jetta 12v vr6? how much?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (SAWeeks04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAWeeks04* »_Can you get a just the belt tensioner pulley for a MK4 jetta 12v vr6? how much?

Just the pulley by itself, no, sorry.


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

How long does a site take to get up? Am i crazy or did i try to load it a couple months ago with no success. Just curious because years back i used to manage sites, and i dont recall it taking that long.
Just being honest and if you went into more description here youd probably get more business (certainly have my attention), instead of leaving answers like:

_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_and more....

*edit* funny thing is ill probably be giving you a call within the month.










_Modified by fatboyx at 6:13 PM 4-27-2005_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatboyx* »_How long does a site take to get up? Am i crazy or did i try to load it a couple months ago with no success. Just curious because years back i used to manage sites, and i dont recall it taking that long.
Just being honest and if you went into more description here youd probably get more business (certainly have my attention), instead of leaving answers like:

*edit* funny thing is ill probably be giving you a call within the month.











Send our IT department an email with complaints, if you'd like. Contact info is [email protected] 
The "and more" comment implied that we have a store front to run with phones to answer all day and walk-in customers to take care of. Sure, we do a lot of internet business too, but having time to stay on this board all day is something we do not have right now . We are just an IM, email, or phone call away. If you want the lowest pricing on VR6 parts, feel free to contact us. Like already mentioned in this thread, we can usually meet or beat any competitor's price on VR6 goodies. Don't take my word for it, though, check our feedback and listen to the testimony of the hundreds of Vortex members who we're saving money for.


----------



## rcb120370 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

excellent customer service, super fast shipping, quality items and lowest prices... who could argue with that? it makes no difference to me whether i'm clicking or making a phone call to buy. well, what i'm really trying to say is "BUMP".


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (rcb120370)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcb120370* »_excellent customer service, super fast shipping, quality items and lowest prices... who could argue with that? it makes no difference to me whether i'm clicking or making a phone call to buy. well, what i'm really trying to say is "BUMP".

Thanks for the good words, they do not go unnoticed.
And like previously mentioned already, just let us know the where you found the maintenance parts you want and 95% of the time we can meet or beat it.


----------



## rcb120370 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
Thanks for the good words

anytime! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Hi I need to order a pair of Red stuff break pads and stock rotors but I need to know your number to call. So could you email me or im me it. For some reason my im doesn't work well on vortex so if you do im me and can't get through please email me your number. [email protected]


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Hi I need to order a pair of Red stuff break pads and stock rotors but I need to know your number to call. So could you email me or im me it. For some reason my im doesn't work well on vortex so if you do im me and can't get through please email me your number. [email protected]


I think we spoke today by phone. If not, feel free to give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) to order by phone.


----------



## rcb120370 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

would you have the abs harness that goes to the wheel (front right)? somehow, my abs wire got close to my axle boot and got eaten up. i'm throwing a code for right front abs sensor.... not sure if this is the cause.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (rcb120370)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcb120370* »_would you have the abs harness that goes to the wheel (front right)? somehow, my abs wire got close to my axle boot and got eaten up. i'm throwing a code for right front abs sensor.... not sure if this is the cause.

I don't think we have just the harness, but the ABS sensors are $29.95 and the ABS rings are $19.95! That is per side.


----------



## rcb120370 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

how would i know if i need the ring also? do i check to see if it is damaged or should it just be replaced when swapping the sensor?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (rcb120370)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcb120370* »_how would i know if i need the ring also? do i check to see if it is damaged or should it just be replaced when swapping the sensor?

Check it first.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Great prices and the parts got here QUICK!!! Can't beat that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Hey I tried calling you on the 10th and never got an answer. I was going to order my break pads and rotors. Ok can I call tomorrow? If so what times are the best to get a hold of you?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Hey I tried calling you on the 10th and never got an answer. I was going to order my break pads and rotors. Ok can I call tomorrow? If so what times are the best to get a hold of you?

Sure, call anytime. If we are in the warehouse shipping an order or on the phone with another customer, you can leave a message and someone will call you back. You can also IM me your number and I can call you back on our dime.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Great prices and the parts got here QUICK!!! Can't beat that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, Paul!


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Hey do you guys sell heater cores? Mine just took a crap on me this last friday the 20th. (I can't believe the friggen month of May went by so damn fast anyone feel that?) Anyway thanks for the pads and rotors my mechanic had to look twice when I showed him the billing sheet he couldn't believe how low the price was. Thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Hey do you guys sell heater cores? Mine just took a crap on me this last friday the 20th. (I can't believe the friggen month of May went by so damn fast anyone feel that?) Anyway thanks for the pads and rotors my mechanic had to look twice when I showed him the billing sheet he couldn't believe how low the price was. Thanks.

Heater core would be $49.95 shipped.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Great seller in history of the Vortex!


----------



## gotissues68 (Apr 4, 2003)

bump for an awesome seller.. I had my stuff the day after it was ordered!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (gotissues68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerind* »_Great seller in history of the Vortex!


_Quote, originally posted by *gotissues68* »_bump for an awesome seller.. I had my stuff the day after it was ordered!!!!!!!! 

Thanks, we're here to help.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_Thanks, we're here to help.

Help my new project with a set of cams, please.








- billy


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
Help my new project with a set of cams, please.








- billy

Check your IM's, Billy.


----------



## ninjafiend (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

Hey whats the price on a timing chain kit for a 95 vr6 12v?


----------



## 93GolfVR6 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

Email with parts needed sent...


----------



## yuk (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

im sent.


----------



## ForgedLX (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

big bump for these guys...i bought tt cat back in august and it was sent right out from TT's factory. pretty sure it was kelly, really great guy and a big help
Now I would like to order a tt high-flow cat for vr6 97 jetta glx unless you can get me a stock one cheaper.
thanks,








Ed
p.s. i'm not sucking up...gotta give credit where it's deserved


_Modified by ForgedLX at 4:46 PM 7-19-2005_


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (ForgedLX)*

price on plugs and wires?


----------



## ForgedLX (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

edit that i meant to say catalytic convertor


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

IM's sent to the last two fellas with questions.


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

do u have a price on just the sensor for the MAF for my obd 1 vr6


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_do u have a price on just the sensor for the MAF for my obd 1 vr6

Out of stock right now, sorry.


----------



## gotissues68 (Apr 4, 2003)

big ups to MJM for putting up with my bitching ass







thanks for the coilovers btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotissues68* »_big ups to MJM for putting up with my bitching ass







thanks for the coilovers btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're very welcome and thank you for your business!


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_price on plugs and wires? 

IM sent, im ready to order em


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

got the parts today, very quick turnaround time, barely 48 hours. 
BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to MJM


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_got the parts today, very quick turnaround time, barely 48 hours. 
BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to MJM
















Orders ship same day. We don't mess around here!


----------



## JikeMenkins (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (rcb120370)*

price on a oil pan for 95 jetta vr6 w/ oilpan gasket? thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (JikeMenkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JikeMenkins* »_price on a oil pan for 95 jetta vr6 w/ oilpan gasket? thanks

VR6 oil pan with oil pan gasket would be $124.95 plus $15 for shipping.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Hey do you guys sell oil coolers? If so how much? Oh by the way I am almost saved up to buy one of your trannys just need a ride to make a money order.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Hey do you guys sell oil coolers? If so how much? Oh by the way I am almost saved up to buy one of your trannys just need a ride to make a money order.

We are getting ready put an oil cooler kit together, but they are not available yet.


----------



## Raktim81 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

price for 021-906-262B shipped to 08536?
thats the front o2 sensor for a 2000 VR6


----------



## koyo001 (Aug 17, 2005)

I need spark plug wires if possible over 8 mm. I need clutch kit performant also. That is pretty much it. VR6 1994 mk3.....


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (koyo001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koyo001* »_I need spark plug wires if possible over 8 mm. I need clutch kit performant also. That is pretty much it. VR6 1994 mk3..... 

The Autotech Shock Therapy wires are going to be the only ones we carry in the size you want.








As far as clutches go, you have several options. Check your IM's.


----------



## koyo001 (Aug 17, 2005)

How much and how can i get in contact with you guys. I need these for yesterday!!!!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (koyo001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koyo001* »_How much and how can i get in contact with you guys. I need these for yesterday!!!!


Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## koyo001 (Aug 17, 2005)

dont you have an e-mail or something a website it costs me an arm and a leg for long distances as i am in santiago chile...


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

when will ur site b up and running correctly?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

*~ OEM HEAD BOLT SET FOR ALL 12V VR6 - $39.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING ~*




_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 5:19 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

email sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

I didn't get a response yet.. just checked


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (rocketPack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketPack* »_I didn't get a response yet.. just checked









Try checking it now, mate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_Try checking it now, mate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, only thing was the quote had plugs + plug wires grouped together as a single price, I am most interrested (due to budget) in just the plugs right now, how much for the OEM plugs by themselves?
2001 Jetta GLX VR6 (12v)
Also, what about a neuspeed rear sway (kit?)...
Thanks!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (rocketPack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketPack* »_Thanks, only thing was the quote had plugs + plug wires grouped together as a single price, I am most interrested (due to budget) in just the plugs right now, how much for the OEM plugs by themselves?
2001 Jetta GLX VR6 (12v)
Also, what about a neuspeed rear sway (kit?)...
Thanks!

The Neuspeed rear sway bar kits are $239.95 with free shipping.
IM sent with questions about the plugs.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

02 sensors both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JoeHydrickGTI (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (97jazzgti)*

Email sent


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeHydrickGTI* »_Email sent

Responded to!


----------



## Awinn (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Complete timing chain kits starting at $159.95...
SACHS clutch kits starting at $149.95...
OEM head bolt sets at $29.95...
how about for a '92 Corrado SLC?


_Modified by Awinn at 5:14 AM 9-1-2005_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (Awinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awinn* »_Complete timing chain kits starting at $159.95...
SACHS clutch kits starting at $149.95...
OEM head bolt sets at $29.95...
how about for a '92 Corrado SLC?

_Modified by Awinn at 5:14 AM 9-1-2005_

The SLC timing chain kits are $159.95 shipped and include the newer style tensioner with bolt. SACHS clutch kits are $149.95 and the head bolt price above is also the same price.


----------



## Manic_VR (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

MJM gets a huge thumbs up from me!!! I assume we all have VW's here, and since they are always breaking, MJM is *THE* place to get our maintenence parts, period.....


----------



## gotissues68 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MJM is an awesome company to deal with!!!!!


----------



## gotissues68 (Apr 4, 2003)

before work bump for a great seller


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Hi Kelly this is Matt from Papillion Nebraska. I sent you a money order the friday before last for my tranny with the 3.94 [email protected] I was wondering if it had been sent out yet? 5 weeks of not having a car and from saving up for the tranny has gotten me a little feverish. Thanks for the good service and great pricing.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Hi Kelly this is Matt from Papillion Nebraska. I sent you a money order the friday before last for my tranny with the 3.94 [email protected] I was wondering if it had been sent out yet? 5 weeks of not having a car and from saving up for the tranny has gotten me a little feverish. Thanks for the good service and great pricing.

Matt,
I called your Mom and told her your money order was recieved. She said she would relay the message to you. Your tranny shipped out on Monday.
Regards,
KM


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Thanks Kelly I didn't mean to sound like I was nagging. You've saved me a lot of money on this transmission. Thanks.








When I get some more money I want to order your Carbon Fiberhood for my Jetta.


----------



## gotissues68 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Bump for Kelly


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

hey, looking for oem belt tensioner with pulley, ngk plugs, and oem waterpump. for a 2001 gti vr6 thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (JamesGti1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesGti1.8T* »_hey, looking for oem belt tensioner with pulley, ngk plugs, and oem waterpump. for a 2001 gti vr6 thanks

The belt tensioner, NGK plugs, and water pump would all be $199.95 plus $15 for shipping.


----------



## tomorrowtomorrow (Sep 6, 2004)

I was wondering about the prices on an oem water pump and oil pump, seperately.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (tomorrowtomorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomorrowtomorrow* »_I was wondering about the prices on an oem water pump and oil pump, seperately.

German metal impeller water pump would be $59.95 and the oil pump would be $149.95.


----------



## imdamars (Jun 8, 2005)

im sent


----------



## JesterVr6 Too! (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

big bump for [email protected] I was very happy with my serivce! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (JesterVr6 Too!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesterVr6 Too!* »_big bump for [email protected] I was very happy with my serivce! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, Jester! Let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Kelly man you were absolutely right. The 3.94 R&P is freaking great. The acceleration is amazing it puts a smile on my face a great big one. Thanks for the great price and wonderful service. I will ordering a Carbon fiber hood from you guys a little later on this winter. 
bump for MJM. HooHa. No one step further Bally-HooHa. MJM Rocks.


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

thanks again kelly got parts like you said,,,thanks for calling back with tracking number


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Kelly man you were absolutely right. The 3.94 R&P is freaking great. The acceleration is amazing it puts a smile on my face a great big one. Thanks for the great price and wonderful service. I will ordering a Carbon fiber hood from you guys a little later on this winter. 
bump for MJM. HooHa. No one step further Bally-HooHa. MJM Rocks.









Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Hi there,
Do you ship to Canada?
If so, whom do you use to ship the parts?
I cracked my oil pan and it's in need of a replacement.
How much for a oil pan for a 2000 12V 2.8L VR6 GTI?
How much for shipping it to Canada via USPS?
Thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (VR6 Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Kid* »_Hi there,
Do you ship to Canada?
If so, whom do you use to ship the parts?
I cracked my oil pan and it's in need of a replacement.
How much for a oil pan for a 2000 12V 2.8L VR6 GTI?
How much for shipping it to Canada via USPS?
Thanks

Yes, we ship to Canada, and yes, we can ship with USPS (which is what all you Canadians like).








IM sent.


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Yup, we canucks love our hockey and USPS.








Helps save us on brokerage and duty charges.
IM replied.
Let me know
edit: forgot to give you my postal code:
it's J4X 1J2


----------



## needavolks (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

throwout bearing and guide sleeve with seal and o ring???


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (needavolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *needavolks* »_throwout bearing and guide sleeve with seal and o ring???

$39.95!


----------



## Alaska (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

do you sell a oem spec passenger side mirror for a 2001 GTi?
if so shipping to Alaska 99517?
thx


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (Alaska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alaska* »_do you sell a oem spec passenger side mirror for a 2001 GTi?
if so shipping to Alaska 99517?
thx

Sorry, do not have.


----------



## Alaska (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

wow taht was a fast responce! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks anyways.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Do you sell LUK oem clutch kits for my vehicle?


----------



## 98EVILGTI (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! ('dubber)*

how much for a set of coolant hoses for a 98 gti vr6? 5or 6 total hoses


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (98EVILGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_Do you sell LUK oem clutch kits for my vehicle?

Yes, we do. The OEM clutch kits are $149.95 plus shipping.

_Quote, originally posted by *98EVILGTI* »_how much for a set of coolant hoses for a 98 gti vr6? 5or 6 total hoses

IM sent with a few questions.


----------



## 98EVILGTI (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

my IM doesnt work, i need all the coolant hoses


----------



## 98EVILGTI (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

my IM doesnt work, i will need *all the coolent hoses *for the 98 gti vr6....


----------



## 98EVILGTI (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

[email protected]hotmail.com


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_Then please provide us with an email address. I have a few questions for you.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (98EVILGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98EVILGTI* »_[email protected]

Email sent.


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

You guys have some great feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you sell any LSDs for the 97 Jetta VR6 (O2A)?
Brake piston retractor tools?
SAMCO complete coolant hose and clamp kits?
Gathering info for a spring rebuild project







Thanks!!!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (NHVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NHVeeDub* »_You guys have some great feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Sometimes, not always!









_Quote, originally posted by *NHVeedub* »_
Do you sell any LSDs for the 97 Jetta VR6 (O2A)?
Brake piston retractor tools?
SAMCO complete coolant hose and clamp kits?
Gathering info for a spring rebuild project







Thanks!!!

Yes, we sell both Peloquin and Quaife LSD's. The sale thread on the Peloquin diffs is HERE
We do not have the brake piston retractor tool and an IM was sent to you with questions on the Samco hoses.


_Modified by M.J.M. at 9:19 PM 11-18-2005_


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The link for the LSD was wrong, I searched like a good 'Texer:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1702639
KILLER deal on that BTW, but I bet you already knew that


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (NHVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NHVeeDub* »_Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The link for the LSD was wrong, I searched like a good 'Texer:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1702639
KILLER deal on that BTW, but I bet you already knew that









Thanks for pointing that out for me. I fixed it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo68bug (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Hey I have a Mk4 12v. I'm in need of lots of parts. I need Main and rod bearings. All the gaskets and o rings for the block and head. Also looking for a timing chain kit and a oil pump and water pump. Also if you sell cat cams i'm looking for 263. G60 lightned flywheel around 12 pounds. My email is [email protected]


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (turbo68bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo68bug* »_Hey I have a Mk4 12v. I'm in need of lots of parts. I need Main and rod bearings. All the gaskets and o rings for the block and head. Also looking for a timing chain kit and a oil pump and water pump. Also if you sell cat cams i'm looking for 263. G60 lightned flywheel around 12 pounds. My email is [email protected] 

Email sent.


----------



## turbo68bug (Aug 18, 2005)

I checked and theres no email. also i need rod and main bearing bolts and a head bolt kit


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (turbo68bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo68bug* »_I checked and theres no email. also i need rod and main bearing bolts and a head bolt kit

Yes, I made an error and sent it to the wrong email address. Check your email now. Thanks!


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

MR MJM I'm needing a selector shaft, the brass piece that goes on top of it, and the housing that goes around those pieces ... can you help? New or used I don't care ... I just need them asap ... If you need I have the EKTA pages and numbers that those are one so that you can know exactly which pieces I'm talking about... thanks


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (ExtremeVR6)*

ps 02a 97 vr6 tranny


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (ExtremeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExtremeVR6* »_MR MJM I'm needing a selector shaft, the brass piece that goes on top of it, and the housing that goes around those pieces ... can you help? New or used I don't care ... I just need them asap ... If you need I have the EKTA pages and numbers that those are one so that you can know exactly which pieces I'm talking about... thanks

I know what you're referring to, but we do not have one, sorry.


----------



## vwissues79 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

head gasket set for 12v 2.8? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (vwissues79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwissues79* »_head gasket set for 12v 2.8? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

$109.95 shipped to your door.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Your H/G set is on its way to you, Mr. Issues.


----------



## Freudian (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (VR6 Kid)*

It didn't help me with brokerage charges.
I paid 70$ tax and handling on a 150$ order. Figure that one out.


----------



## vwissues79 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

just waiting for conformation... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (vwissues79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwissues79* »_just waiting for conformation... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Look at the post just two posts up from you.


----------



## vwissues79 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

thank u sir...


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwissues79* »_thank u sir...









You're welcome!


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Wow, this has got to be like the longest sale ever. That's a good thing.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_Wow, this has got to be like the longest sale ever. That's a good thing.









Our stuff is always on sale


----------



## Black6ixx (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


----------



## vwissues79 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

amazed on who fast it came!!!!! im a fan m.j.m. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif !!!


----------



## vwissues79 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

amazed on how fast it came!!!!! im a fan m.j.m. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif !!!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (vwissues79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwissues79* »_amazed on how fast it came!!!!! im a fan m.j.m. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif !!!

Faster than a VR6 turbo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mindlink1 (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Great seller. 
Good comunication
Thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (mindlink1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mindlink1* »_Great seller. 
Good comunication
Thanks

Thank you for your order! Have a great 12V VR6 New Year!


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

How much is your Coilpacks for 98VR6(Beru) brand?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (#1 S T U N N A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1 S T U N N A* »_How much is your Coilpacks for 98VR6(Beru) brand?

It's in the first post!








$229.95


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
It's in the first post!








$229.95

My bad, I'm a retard I went straight to the 5th page.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rider_X (Jun 11, 2004)

hey MJM, how much would the cost plus shipping to 93030?
-SACHS clutch kit for a 97 vr6?
-Complete timing chain kit for 97 vr6?
Do you guys have any flywheels? how much do those go for? thanks.


----------



## VTECKILA (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Rider_X)*

mjm got stock 95 vr shiftlinkage?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Rider_X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rider_X* »_hey MJM, how much would the cost plus shipping to 93030?
-SACHS clutch kit for a 97 vr6?
-Complete timing chain kit for 97 vr6?
Do you guys have any flywheels? how much do those go for? thanks.

$324.95 shipped to your door for the SACHS clutch kit with complete timing chain kit. And yes, we have both the Autotech and Eurospec flywheels in stock. Autotech FW's are 10 pounds (no ring gear) and the Eurospec flywheels are 13 pounds (but include ring gear). That bascially makes them the same weight. Flywheels alone are $224.95 with free shipping.
The complete kit (including all bolts) with clutch and flywheel would be $409.95 shipped to your door.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

how about a 96 VR6 Oil pump?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_how about a 96 VR6 Oil pump?

$149.95 shipped to your door for an aftermarket.
$174.95 shipped to your door for an OEM.
**Free shipping on either of them**


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

can i get a parts quote for a thermostat housing (kit) including crackpipe, housing, t-stat (oem temp, NOT low temp) and seals
and shipping to winnipeg manitoba canada
email: [email protected]
for a 95 vr6 btw
thanks








and if you have a metal crackpipe can i get pricing for both kits please
_Modified by Tire_Marx at 5:34 AM 1-27-2006_


_Modified by Tire_Marx at 5:34 AM 1-27-2006_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_can i get a parts quote for a thermostat housing (kit) including crackpipe, housing, t-stat (oem temp, NOT low temp) and seals
and shipping to winnipeg manitoba canada
email: [email protected]
for a 95 vr6 btw
thanks








and if you have a metal crackpipe can i get pricing for both kits please


The t-stat housing (with all seal rings), OEM coolant pipe, and OEM temp t-stat would all be $69.95 shipped to Canada, shipping USPS.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

lol, my stuffs going to get here MAYBE in time for me to leave for my ski trip
booo
at least i can look forward to that after the trip then


----------



## JesterVr6 Too! (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
- Complete OEM rebuild kits: $349.95 with free shipping


As in pistons/rings/rods or?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (JesterVr6 Too!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesterVr6 Too!* »_As in pistons/rings/rods or?

The bottom end rebuild kits include:
- block gasket set
- rod bearing set
- main bearing set
- thrust bearing set
- piston ring set
- main bolts
- rod bolts

Pistons are not included in that price, but are available. 
Somehow I think you knew that, though.


----------



## white van 420 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

Sent you an IM. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DertiJerzi (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

GREAT SELLER! Ordered water pump, crack pipe, T-stat housing, and NGK plugs. Told him I needed by Sat. and items arrived in 1 day, regular shipping! I am very pleased, prices were great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , too bad it turned out to be my head gasket!







Oh well, time to raise the compression then


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (DertiJerzi)*









Thank you!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (a_grl_n_her_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_ 
Thank you!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The Jetta is gonna feel like a new car with all that, Nat! She'll be fresh again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

Sha! I've still got a lot more parts to order!!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (a_grl_n_her_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_Sha! I've still got a lot more parts to order!!
















Don't forget to utilize your MJM sponsorship on OEM parts, Nat!


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

haha! Go Team Reliable!


----------



## LazyAzn (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

How much for OEM NGK plugs shipped to 20895. For a 2001 GTI VR6


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LazyAzn* »_How much for OEM NGK plugs shipped to 20895. For a 2001 GTI VR6

$64.95 shipped to your door.


----------



## TheFritz11 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

Sent IM regarding 12v rado vr engine rebuild kit. I am wondering the exact parts that come with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[email protected]


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

How about OEM plugs & wires for a '98 GLX shipped to 55407?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

IM sent to last two posters with questions.


----------



## boltsjr (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

you have an im


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Just thought I'd give Kelly a bump for fast service. Ordered my plug wires on Monday and they came in the mail today. $21.99 _cheaper_ than Autozone for the exact same product, shipped to my door.








Although I _was_ confused who "Bian" was (my name's Ian).


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

How much for a 2.0L MAF for my VR?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (01VRSIXER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01VRSIXER* »_How much for a 2.0L MAF for my VR?

There were two different ones for MK4 2.0L cars.
IM sent.


----------



## Yale12 (May 13, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

How much for a idler pulley for 95 VR6?
Thnx


----------



## onebdgti (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

How much for MAF sensor part # O6A 906 461 A


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (onebdgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yale12* »_How much for a idler pulley for 95 VR6?
Thnx

Do not have, sorry.

_Quote, originally posted by *onebdgti* »_How much for MAF sensor part # O6A 906 461 A

As of today, we have just one (06A 906 461 A) left. It's $59.95


----------



## SLC Dubster (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

How much for an entire rebuild kit for a '93 Corrado SLC engine. (VR6 AAA). Also, how much for a stock clutch kit with flywheel and everything needed to rebuild the transmission. I mean EVERYTHING. The price on a peloquin or quaife differential (if you have) (02A CDM) Including gears, synchros, seals, towers, etc...And also the front/rear suspension, front/rear brake pads & rotors, calipers, wheel cylinders, tie rods, etc....Separate prices for each brand would awesome. I know its lil' bit o' typin, But It'll be worth the money I'm going to dump into you guys. Thanks alot. And I'll send you an IM to reply to, instead of posting more responses in this thread. Thanks! 
-SLC Dubster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by SLC Dubster at 11:17 PM 4-25-2006_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (SLC Dubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC Dubster* »_How much for an entire rebuild kit for a '93 Corrado SLC engine. (VR6 AAA). Also, how much for a stock clutch kit with flywheel and everything needed to rebuild the transmission. I mean EVERYTHING. The price on a peloquin or quaife differential (if you have) (02A CDM) Including gears, synchros, seals, towers, etc...And also the front/rear suspension, front/rear brake pads & rotors, calipers, wheel cylinders, tie rods, etc....Separate prices for each brand would awesome. I know its lil' bit o' typin, But It'll be worth the money I'm going to dump into you guys. Thanks alot. And I'll send you an IM to reply to, instead of posting more responses in this thread. Thanks! 
-SLC Dubster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















The complete bottom end rebuilt kits consisting of rod bearing set, main bearing set, thrust bearing set, rod bolts, main bolts, piston rings, and block gasket set would be $349.95 with free shipping. That is without pistons, but pistons are also available.
I responded to your IM with a few questions for you regarding your other desires.


----------



## the18thltr (May 24, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

how much for a set of ball joints for a 95 vr6 glx


----------



## SLC Dubster (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

Yah... how much are the pistons.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (the18thltr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the18thltr* »_how much for a set of ball joints for a 95 vr6 glx

$29.95 for the set, shipping is $5.


----------



## the18thltr (May 24, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*

ok how do i order them


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the18thltr* »_ok how do i order them

Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) and we'll get you squared away.


----------



## 708VR6 (May 20, 2006)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you also sell exhaust valves as well? If so how much?
For a 98 VR6


_Modified by 708VR6 at 6:31 PM 6-6-2006_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (708VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *708VR6* »_Do you also sell exhaust valves as well? If so how much?
For a 98 VR6



$74.95 for the set of six aftermarket valves.
$124.95 for the set of six OEM exhaust valves.
Shipping would be $5 on either.


----------



## black6ixxx (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

BUmp For Kelly and his great service, ordered rebuilt ac compressor,water pump and ball joints for an amazing price,, delivered within 5 days.. thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black6ixxx* »_BUmp For Kelly and his great service, ordered rebuilt ac compressor,water pump and ball joints for an amazing price,, delivered within 5 days.. thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

I <3 these guys!!! Awesome prices and the shipping is so fast!!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_I <3 these guys!!! Awesome prices and the shipping is so fast!!

And MJM has much <3 for Nat, too!


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

Just wanted to drop a big thank you to MJM for supplying a good quantity of my parts for my recent rebuild including water pumps, clutch/FW kit, and a block rebuild kit. I was unable to beat their prices on new items and the shipping was quick. I will always turn to them first!


----------



## 98vwjettavr6 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

sent IM


----------



## gotissues68 (Apr 4, 2003)

bump for the MJM crew!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (gotissues68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotissues68* »_bump for the MJM crew!

We appreciate the support! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

do u have any fan controll moduals in stock for a 93 passat vr6 ????


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_do u have any fan controll moduals in stock for a 93 passat vr6 ????

$99.95 as seen on our site ---> HERE


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

are any of these deals still current
looking for:
front and rear OEM rotors for 98 GTI VR6
front and rear pads (Mintex preferred) for same vehicle.
also looking for:
front strut bearings and bushings
rear poly bushings
IM me with info


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (Grey Mouser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grey Mouser* »_are any of these deals still current
looking for:
front and rear OEM rotors for 98 GTI VR6
front and rear pads (Mintex preferred) for same vehicle.
also looking for:
front strut bearings and bushings
rear poly bushings
IM me with info









Front and rear OEM rotors, front and rear Mintex, and strut mount with bearing kits would all be $224.95 with free shipping. No rear poly bushings, sorry.
Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) if you need to place an order.


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Talked to Kelly. Got that shizzle ordered! Thanks


----------



## SalukiDub (May 15, 2006)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

4 wire o2 sensors?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (SalukiDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SalukiDub* »_4 wire o2 sensors?

Sure.
IM sent with a question.


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi Kelly,
I'm looking for the serpentine belt and tensioner for an '01 AFP with A/C. Shipped to 95677, thanks!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (idrivemyself)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idrivemyself* »_Hi Kelly,
I'm looking for the serpentine belt and tensioner for an '01 AFP with A/C. Shipped to 95677, thanks!

Hola,
Both of those items are in stock and up on the site.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com
Thanks,
KM


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

You've got an IM!


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great service I just ordered my parts yesterday and I just got them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great service I just ordered my parts yesterday and I just got them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Rad, dude! Those guys at MJM kick major tail! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*


----------



## EcKoVr6 (May 21, 2006)

it is free shipping to canada too ? 
how much to ship 
-timing chain kit 
-bfi motor mout kit
-head gasket kit
Canada G1E 2M7 
USPS as a gift or lower the value ?? 
thanks !


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (EcKoVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EcKoVr6* »_it is free shipping to canada too ? 
how much to ship 
-timing chain kit 
-bfi motor mout kit
-head gasket kit
Canada G1E 2M7 
USPS as a gift or lower the value ?? 
thanks !

Shipping would not be free to Canada on those items, but I'm sure we can work with you.
Please phone us regarding Canadian orders.
Thanks!


----------



## NASAdriver (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (rcb120370)*

6 speed tranny with limited slip wanted for 2000 VR6 MK4 GTI


----------



## johnemerson38 (May 1, 2006)

how much is postage to the uk thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (johnemerson38)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EcKoVr6* »_it is free shipping to canada too ? 
how much to ship 
-timing chain kit 
-bfi motor mout kit
-head gasket kit
Canada G1E 2M7 
USPS as a gift or lower the value ?? 
thanks !

Shipping would not be free to Canada on those items, but I'm sure we can work with you.
Please phone us regarding Canadian orders.
Thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *NASAdriver* »_6 speed tranny with limited slip wanted for 2000 
VR6 MK4 GTI

We can definitely do one of those. Give us a call.

_Quote, originally posted by *johnemerson38* »_how much is postage to the uk thanks

Anywhere from $5 to $5000. Depends on what we're sending, mate.








Please contact us through our site for international quotes and policy.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Kelly, Juan, and the rest of the people who work at MJM I'd like to thank you for getting my parts to me in a quick and orderly fashion. I am Matt from Omaha NE I ordered the spacer,oil pump, and non A/C belt. So thanks for the great service I've become acustomed to when dealing with you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







(Guiness)
Sorry would have posted sooner but modem was shot to hell by an electric storm 2 weeks ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

*..::10-PACK OIL FILTER KITS STARTING AT $69.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING::..*




_Modified by [email protected] at 11:21 AM 10-22-2009_


----------



## Jim_vr6 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

Are you willing to ship a timing chain kit (021 109 503 A up to 95 double upper chain for vr6 AAA) to Quebec, Canada, postal code H7W-3Y3? What would be the shipping cost ? Thanks Jim...


----------



## brightmanVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (rcb120370)*

Question: I just received a new Meyle air filter for my Jetta (ref: 1J0 129 620), and could not get the filter to seat correctly. The filter is slightly longer than the OEM (long overdue for replacement but in good shape). I also noticed the orange bezel/seal of the filter is thicker than the OEM, and this prevented getting the filter compartment top back on.
I requested an RMA, but may not send it back because the shipping equals the cost.
Is this typical with the Meyle filters?


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

@MJM.....Do you ship to APO addresses for the servicemembers?
I need a few parts. Can you give me an estimate for the following with USPS to A zip of 09096?
All for a 12v VR6 
Lightweight flywheels with install kit 
-10 or 13lb flywheel with all necessary install parts - not sure which one to use
-Samco hoses with clamps in Black
-OEM Head bolt set
-Low Temp thermostat
-Head gasket kit
-timing chain kit complete
-CAM 268(no schrick)


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (Notabora2)*

Do you supply clamps with the Samco set? If not what is the cost for the clamps


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Kelly, Juan, and the rest of the people who work at MJM I'd like to thank you for getting my parts to me in a quick and orderly fashion. I am Matt from Omaha NE I ordered the spacer,oil pump, and non A/C belt. So thanks for the great service I've become acustomed to when dealing with you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







(Guiness)
Sorry would have posted sooner but modem was shot to hell by an electric storm 2 weeks ago. 

Matt,
We are well aware of who you are, and consider you one of our bigger 12V VR6 customers. Your posts here in the 12V forum do not go unnoticed. We appreciate the plugs throughout this forum and also enjoy reading up on your build-up. As VR6 junkies here ourselves, we too feel like half the enjoyment in the car is in the build-up itself. We also take pride in knowing that we helped in assisting those build-ups with our 'wholesale to the public' pricing on both OEM and performance aftermarket VR6 goodies on our site.
Get that MK3 on the road and get her to that 200whp mark on the motor. It ain't easy, but you can do it, and we'll do whatever we have to do to see you accomplish it.








Holla,
Team MJM

_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_@MJM.....Do you ship to APO addresses for the servicemembers?
I need a few parts. Can you give me an estimate for the following with USPS to A zip of 09096?
All for a 12v VR6 
Lightweight flywheels with install kit 
-10 or 13lb flywheel with all necessary install parts - not sure which one to use
-Samco hoses with clamps in Black
-OEM Head bolt set
-Low Temp thermostat
-Head gasket kit
-timing chain kit complete
-CAM 268(no schrick)

Yes, we do ship to APO addresses. There are a few different things that need to be done for this, though.
Please email us through our site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for a shipping quote on APO orders.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:56 AM 10-22-2009_


----------



## black_hoodiez (Oct 21, 2007)

do u have pcv valves.......i looked but didnt see any
96 passat vr6


_Modified by black_hoodiez at 8:26 PM 10-21-2007_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (black_hoodiez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim_vr6* »_Are you willing to ship a timing chain kit (021 109 503 A up to 95 double upper chain for vr6 AAA) to Quebec, Canada, postal code H7W-3Y3? What would be the shipping cost ? Thanks Jim...

Hello Jim,
Yes, we ship timing chain kits to Canada all the time. Depending on the method at which you'd like it shipped, it shouldn't be more than $10-15 or so.
Give us a call if you'd like to place an order.
Regards,
Team MJM


_Quote, originally posted by *brightmanVR6* »_Question: I just received a new Meyle air filter for my Jetta (ref: 1J0 129 620), and could not get the filter to seat correctly. The filter is slightly longer than the OEM (long overdue for replacement but in good shape). I also noticed the orange bezel/seal of the filter is thicker than the OEM, and this prevented getting the filter compartment top back on.
I requested an RMA, but may not send it back because the shipping equals the cost.
Is this typical with the Meyle filters?

Hello,
We sell quite a bit of German made Meyle products (control arms, ball joints, etc), but do not sell their filters. Are you sure it wasn't OEM supplier Mahle instead of Meyle? We only sell OEM Mahle and Mann filters, not Meyle. Both Mahle and Mann are OEM suppliers, Meyle is not, albeit, most Meyle products are of OEM spec and sometimes outsourced to actual OEM suppliers (i.e. Ruville, ATE, etc).
Either way, it's sounds like something that needs to figured out. Please call us regarding this, as it's a much faster way to get a hold of us rather than the forums.
Thanks,
Team MJM

_Quote, originally posted by *black_hoodiez* »_do u have pcv valves.......i looked but didnt see any
96 passat vr6


Mr Hood.
The PCV valves are not available by themselves. They're one with the intake boots as seen below.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat..._1853
Also, for those looking to do a full engine rebuild or those just looking to bulletproof their engine, MJM now stocks tons of ARP hardware for your 12V VR6. Head stud kits, rod bolts, main stud kits, and more!








Certainly not "OEM", but we thought we'd mention it here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MacDalund (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

I just placed an order this morning for the following:
-Power steering hose
-Thermostat housing kit
-Water Pump
-Alternator
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettamerah (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

I wonder If U guys carry upper intake manifold for jetta 4 VR6 1999.5 and if yes how much? Pm me please Thanks


----------



## dakota-texas (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

I got jetta vr6 2000, how much for your spark plug wires !!


----------



## #1VWSUTTA (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

MjM is killing me.... why do I have the worse luck with them? I bought a clutch pack got it installed (sachs clutch) and then I had to pull the tranny again because the clutch was staying engaged... (found out it was a bent pressure plate spring and TO bearing was shot... 1 week old clutch gone bad thanks, no warranty) 
then I was changing my lifters in my head to the lightweight ina lifters, and one lifter was completely shattered right out of the package, now I have to get 1 lifter that isnt a lightweight one.... this is kinda ridiculous
honestly I would pay more for parts that wont fail to perform A WEEK AFTER INSTALL.... 
I have orderd a bunch of stuff from them and the free shipping is nice, but I dont understand how some of my parts are great and work perfectly , and some are broken....???? 


_Modified by #1VWSUTTA at 7:01 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

IM sent.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (#1VWSUTTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamerah* »_I wonder If U guys carry upper intake manifold for jetta 4 VR6 1999.5 and if yes how much? Pm me please Thanks


_Quote, originally posted by *dakota-texas* »_I got jetta vr6 2000, how much for your spark plug wires !!

Both the gaskets and different ignitions wires we offer are up on our online catalog at http://www.mjmautohaus.com
Take a look! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *#1VWSUTTA* »_MjM is killing me.... why do I have the worse luck with them? I bought a clutch pack got it installed (sachs clutch) and then I had to pull the tranny again because the clutch was staying engaged... (found out it was a bent pressure plate spring and TO bearing was shot... 1 week old clutch gone bad thanks, no warranty) 
then I was changing my lifters in my head to the lightweight ina lifters, and one lifter was completely shattered right out of the package, now I have to get 1 lifter that isnt a lightweight one.... this is kinda ridiculous
honestly I would pay more for parts that wont fail to perform A WEEK AFTER INSTALL.... 
I have orderd a bunch of stuff from them and the free shipping is nice, but I dont understand how some of my parts are great and work perfectly , and some are broken....???? 


MJM is killing you? Both SACHS and INA are OEM suppliers to VAG and are sourced from the same seven (7) importers and distributors that every shop in North America buys them from. Unfortunately, and as I know you, we do not manufacturer SACHS clutches or OEM lifters here, but can certainly warranty any faulty items (through the manufacturer) should they call for a warranty issue.
Contacting us regarding this would be the proper channels for doing so, though, not posting your isolated experience on a public forum.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (isault)*


_Quote, originally posted by *isault* »_IM sent.

All IMs responded to.


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

IM sent.


----------



## SAWeeks04 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (isault)*

Im probly gonna need an entire gasket set for a 12v VR6. You guys carry one, how much?


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

again IM sent.


----------



## 68redbug2000jetta (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (isault)*

im walter kandetzki who buys stuff from you guys all the time.i love the fast shipping and great service!!i will keep on buying!!!!!


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS ([email protected])*

any response please!!! IM sent again


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (isault)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAWeeks04* »_Im probly gonna need an entire gasket set for a 12v VR6. You guys carry one, how much?

We certainly do. Check it out at http://www.mjmautohaus.com

_Quote, originally posted by *isault* »_any response please!!! IM sent again









A majority of the time, the IM feature here on the Vortex works just fine (READ: it pops up when we login), but every now and then it will not. Looking back, we do not have an IM from your user name.
For a quicker response, you can always email us through our site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for all inquiries. Before contacting us, always check to see if the question you're asking isn't already on our website, as we make every attempt to have the most complete and comprehensive 12V VR6 parts online store in the world.


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS ([email protected])*

You can't see the IM because it was send few days ago, also i have tried by e-mail with out response. I will call you today from my home.


----------



## JLRVW953 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

is that the both left and right fan motors cause mine just went out on my car? I need both


----------



## SAWeeks04 (May 9, 2004)

can you guys get tt 260/264 cams for the 12v vr6?


----------



## josh98vr6glx (Jul 30, 2006)

still doing the vr6 coilpack for 229 with free shipping ?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (josh98vr6glx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLRVW953* »_is that the both left and right fan motors cause mine just went out on my car? I need both


_Quote, originally posted by *SAWeeks04* »_can you guys get tt 260/264 cams for the 12v vr6?

Yes, we offer the Techtonics 260/264 cams. They should be in our online catalog at http://www.mjmautohaus.com


_Quote, originally posted by *josh98vr6glx* »_still doing the vr6 coilpack for 229 with free shipping ? 

We offer a few different ignition coils dependent upon year. We also stock a few different manufacturers. All current pricing is on the site.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Might need a new head. How much for a stock 12v VR head? Does this come with cams? If not, Great, Just bought 262's. Beside that, would the head come with all parts so I can just swap?


----------



## Gawd (Nov 3, 2004)

Just placed an order for
-Headgasket set
-serpentine belt
-rear main seal
-head bolt set
-timing chains kit
-tranny mount
-couple drain plugs
-cam align tool
-clutch align tool
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you can do anything on that shipping to canada, gift it or something I dunno then I will love you long time


----------



## kyo_clone (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

how much is it for 98 vw jetta vr6 front wheel bearing including shiping


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (kyo_clone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyo_clone* »_how much is it for 98 vw jetta vr6 front wheel bearing including shiping









http://www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## billibum (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## misfitmaster (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (Cubix)*

Hi. I am looking for a single coil for a 93 Passat GLX VR6. Everytime I look @ single coil(not packs) They always seem to say application is for 2.0 L.And all the coil packs seem to say they are for 2.8L! Which I have but, I have a single coil!? Whats the deal? Could you give prices? Thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! ([email protected])*

*~OEM TIMING CHAIN KITS FOR ALL 12V VR6 APPLICATIONS - FROM $174.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING~*


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

IM sent.


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_All IMs responded to.

Not all, please help!!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (isault)*

****DECEMBER HOLIDAY SPECIAL: TIMING CHAIN KITS WITH SACHS VR6 CLUTCHES: $324.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING****


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

Just bought some head bolts and asked about ($35 as advertised here) in the comment section before my card was charged and never got and answer and was charged $50. I guess these prices listed on here are no good?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfitmaster* »_Hi. I am looking for a single coil for a 93 Passat GLX VR6. Everytime I look @ single coil(not packs) They always seem to say application is for 2.0 L.And all the coil packs seem to say they are for 2.8L! Which I have but, I have a single coil!? Whats the deal? Could you give prices? Thanks









Hi,
More than likely, you have a distributor. They're not for the 2.0L motors, though...they're just for the early 92-93 VR6s. The ignition distributors for your vehicle are on our site under the Engine Electrical category.

_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_Just bought some head bolts and asked about ($35 as advertised here) in the comment section before my card was charged and never got and answer and was charged $50. I guess these prices listed on here are no good? 

Hello,
That is correct, the price of the OEM head bolts went up $15 a good time ago and our website will reflect that. This thread is almost four (4) years old and that price was definitely an old one. I did update it here in this thread to now reflect current pricing. We make every attempt to keep prices in threads updated, but in almost a half decade of advertising on the Vortex and with the number of threads with sales we have, it's near impossible to update them all. Again, our website, however, will always show current pricing. 
Thanks.


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_*~OEM TIMING CHAIN KITS FOR ALL 12V VR6 APPLICATIONS - FROM $169.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING~*


I have some questions about this kit for a MKIV. 
What are the brandnames of the upper and lower chains? The upper chain listed separately is IWIS. Is the upper chain in the kit the same IWIS chain? The lower chain listed separately has no brandname stated.
Are the two chains provided in the kit the kind with or without a master link?
Getting ready to order some parts for a clutch and timing chain job.








Thanks.


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (VgRt6)*

Is the info not available?


----------



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS ([email protected])*

hey me too ..i am very interrested to know the brand of the lower chain ....

i plan to do the big changes very soon : timing chain kit and the clutch ...








thansk for your answers ...
seb 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Gary, the info is certainly available, but unfortunately not minutes after being asked on the forums. For _immediate_ answers to questions, please give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) anytime between 9AM and 7PM CST. As of now, we do not have a full-time in house forum thread checking representative.
To answer your question, we have both Iwis and Febi-Bilstein lower chains available. 



Thanks for the info. Is the chain kit available with the IWIS lower chain? If it is, what is the price (I'm assuming it's more than $169.95 since the IWIS chains is generally twice the price of the Febi chain).
The reason that I asked if the info was availaable was because it had been over 20 hours (not minutes) and in that period, a large number of MJM threads had been bumped or responded to.


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS ([email protected])*

While I've got your attention, do you sell LUK clutches for the MKIV VR6? Mine came with a LUK and I wouldn't mind putting the same back in (instead of the Sachs).


----------



## dutchGTIdriver (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

Have any injectors for sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (dutchGTIdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dutchGTIdriver* »_Have any injectors for sale?









Yep ----> http://www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (VR6DPLMT.)*

is that EBC GreenStuff? MJM has some great pricing but if you have time check around Pricing is all over the board on this brand. i got EBC RedStuff for a TT but plan on going Green on my 03' GLX. See what pricing + shipping is . 
Have Fun Life is to short......


----------



## KRacingti (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

Hello man,
Do U have shipping to Mexico?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

*~ OEM HEAD BOLT SET FOR ALL 12V VR6 - $39.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING ~*


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

what exactly comes in "Complete bottom end rebuild kits: $389.95 with free shipping!"?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beeyond* »_is that EBC GreenStuff? MJM has some great pricing but if you have time check around Pricing is all over the board on this brand. i got EBC RedStuff for a TT but plan on going Green on my 03' GLX. See what pricing + shipping is . 
Have Fun Life is to short......









We do not sell EBC Brake Pads at MJM Autohaus.

_Quote, originally posted by *KRacingti* »_Hello man,
Do U have shipping to Mexico? 

We do indeed. Please read below:
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/international

_Quote, originally posted by *We.B.Dubbin* »_what exactly comes in "Complete bottom end rebuild kits: $389.95 with free shipping!"?

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1797


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

Great company and great customer service. Everything I ordered back in march is still holding up perfect from the clutch to the timing chains.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (GinsterMan98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VgRt6* »_Is the info not available?









Gary, the info is certainly available, but unfortunately not minutes after being asked on the forums. For _immediate_ answers to questions, please give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) anytime between 9AM and 7PM CST. As of now, we do not have a full-time in house forum thread checking representative.
To answer your question, we have both Iwis and Febi-Bilstein lower chains available. 

_Quote, originally posted by *sebich1* »_hey me too ..i am very interrested to know the brand of the lower chain ....

i plan to do the big changes very soon : timing chain kit and the clutch ...








thansk for your answers ...
seb 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Both brands are in stock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *GinsterMan98* »_Great company and great customer service. Everything I ordered back in march is still holding up perfect from the clutch to the timing chains.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We appreciate your business and support. Please let us know if there anything else we can do for you.


----------



## redjetta914 (Aug 20, 2009)

hi do you have a oil pan for a 2000 mk4 12v vr6 jetta?


----------



## VR6onDaBlock (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (redjetta914)*

Loyal customer for at least 2 years, recently ordered strut caps, spark plugs and poly lower control arms. LCAs had my old shipping adress and juan had it rerouted and got them only a day later, strut caps I ordered found their way to my house in about 36 hours with standard free shipping.
Always a pleasure doing business with you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halitzor (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (VR6onDaBlock)*

Bosch ignition wire sets: $69.95 with free shipping!

I am looking for the above item on your website but I can only find it for $127.95

??


----------



## red95gti (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

how about a set of remaned injectors for 95vr6


----------



## timberland20 (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you guy's have a gasketset for bottom end and cilinderhead gasket set for a 2,9 ABV engine with a Distributor ??


----------



## MARS23 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (VR6DPLMT.)*

i need a master cylinder for a 90 jetta gli w/vr6 swap. its a 5 speed


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MARS23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redjetta914* »_hi do you have a oil pan for a 2000 mk4 12v vr6 jetta?

http://www.mjmautohaus.com

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6onDaBlock* »_Loyal customer for at least 2 years, recently ordered strut caps, spark plugs and poly lower control arms. LCAs had my old shipping adress and juan had it rerouted and got them only a day later, strut caps I ordered found their way to my house in about 36 hours with standard free shipping.
Always a pleasure doing business with you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you for your business. Glad to hear we could help keep your 12V beast running healthy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *halitzor* »_Bosch ignition wire sets: $69.95 with free shipping!

I am looking for the above item on your website but I can only find it for $127.95
??

The 12V VR6 did not only come in the MK4s!







That price is for MK3 cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *red95gti* »_how about a set of remaned injectors for 95vr6

Nothing on remanufactured injectors, sorry.

_Quote, originally posted by *timberland20* »_Do you guy's have a gasketset for bottom end and cilinderhead gasket set for a 2,9 ABV engine with a Distributor ??

Yes, we do. Your email was responded to.

_Quote, originally posted by *MARS23* »_i need a master cylinder for a 90 jetta gli w/vr6 swap. its a 5 speed









They're on the site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com (IM me if you're having a problem finding it).


----------



## zcg666 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: GREAT PRICING ON OEM & MAINTENANCE PARTS (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you have just the PCV valve with its hose instead of it with the whole air intake?


----------



## Owain Jones (Feb 1, 2010)

too bad you wont take Canadian paypal or respond to emails... buying from autopartswarehouse instead


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Owain Jones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zcg666* »_Do you have just the PCV valve with its hose instead of it with the whole air intake?

No, unfortunately, they are not available separately. Manufacturer decision, not ours.

_Quote, originally posted by *Owain Jones* »_too bad you wont take Canadian paypal or respond to emails... buying from autopartswarehouse instead

We take about half a dozen or so orders from Canadians each and every day from PayPal, albeit your account (as seen HERE in this link) must be Confirmed and Verified (for your protection). Reading that link in full from beginning to end will explain exactly what that means. If you had a problem ordering on our site with PayPal, that is precisely the reason. Also, I personally received and responded to 84 emails since 1PM CST today (when I got into the office).


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

Looking for a driver's side front wheel bearing housing, OEM part number 1H0407255.

You seem to carry them, but have been OOS for a while. Any idea when you'll be getting more in?

Here's the link to the item on your website.

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...eel_Bearing_Housing_Left_OEM&products_id=1572


----------



## s74n70n (Dec 11, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## aestheticcataclysm (Jul 12, 2010)

I just sent ya one. Need the entire timing chain repair kit and all related parts and a set of Hawk HPS pads for front and rear, 12v 2000 mk4 vr6 gti.


----------



## zcg666 (Feb 26, 2010)

Updated timing chains kit with tensioners for 95 passat vr6 12v?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

aestheticcataclysm said:


> I just sent ya one. Need the entire timing chain repair kit and all related parts and a set of Hawk HPS pads for front and rear, 12v 2000 mk4 vr6 gti.


 A MK4 timing chain kit + front and rear Hawk HPS Pads = $324.95 shipped to your door! 



zcg666 said:


> Updated timing chains kit with tensioners for 95 passat vr6 12v?


 In stock and ready to ship ---> www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

Can i get a quote for the following shipped to toronto, canada. All parts for a 95GTI OBD1: 
- OEM Timing Chain kit 
- OEM Spark Plugs 
- OEM Wires 
- OEM Water Pump with metal fins 
Thank alot.


----------



## NH-JK (Feb 24, 2011)

*Coil pack price!*

What's the cost for a coil pack for my 2001 vr6 GTI. Thanks


----------



## Trazor (Mar 23, 2011)

Im having problems ordering when I need parts shipped to Norway. Says my adress is wrong, although I only used the drop down menus when registering


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

wolfyy98 said:


> Can i get a quote for the following shipped to toronto, canada. All parts for a 95GTI OBD1:
> - OEM Timing Chain kit
> - OEM Spark Plugs
> - OEM Wires
> ...


If you haven't already, please email us through our site at www.mjmautohaus.com with the part numbers you're wanting, as there are few different "OEM" suppliers on the plugs and wires. Also, keep in mind that the metal impeller pumps will not be OEM, but rather from an aftermarket supplier. We can certainly ship those items to you to Canada without a problem. Looking forward to hearing from you.



Trazor said:


> Im having problems ordering when I need parts shipped to Norway. Says my adress is wrong, although I only used the drop down menus when registering


That's because we do not accept orders through our site for international orders. Please email us through our site for ordering instructions and terms.


----------



## One_PunchMachineGun (Jan 11, 2010)

Complete bottom end rebuild kits: $389.95 with free shipping

You guys still have this deal going? and is that ARP or OEM.. i have a list of things im going to need:facepalm:.. would like to get in touch.
Please shoot me an email.
[email protected]


----------



## fuerte (Sep 29, 2010)

Price for a 2000 12v vr6 gti
OEM plugs
OEM spark plugs
Oem fuel filter
shipped to 29420


----------



## josh91 (Jun 8, 2011)

Can I get pricing on a thermostat housing kit and g12 for a 92 corrado slc. Please email to [email protected]. thanks!


----------



## josh91 (Jun 8, 2011)

OOkay can I get pricing on the kit with the metal and plastic crack pipes? Also with g12...email to [email protected]


----------



## Sluh (May 22, 2011)

Great prices, thanks!
But i found one thing is missing from your stock. You don't carry blue oil pressure switches (0.25bar IIRC) only black ones. They do leak as often (like mine now).


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Sluh said:


> Great prices, thanks!
> But i found one thing is missing from your stock. You don't carry blue oil pressure switches (0.25bar IIRC) only black ones. They do leak as often (like mine now).


In stock. Give us a call and we'll get one shipped out to you! :thumbup:


----------



## russellvr6 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey mjm i need the reverse gear for 99 gtivr6, have any of those??


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

NH-JK said:


> What's the cost for a coil pack for my 2001 vr6 GTI. Thanks


We have a few different options, depending on manufacturer ---> www.mjmautohaus.com (Engine Electrical)



One_PunchMachineGun said:


> Complete bottom end rebuild kits: $389.95 with free shipping
> 
> You guys still have this deal going? and is that ARP or OEM.. i have a list of things im going to need:facepalm:.. would like to get in touch.
> Please shoot me an email.
> [email protected]


All pricing on our site on both OEM and ARP rebuild stuff is good, yes.



fuerte said:


> Price for a 2000 12v vr6 gti
> OEM plugs
> OEM spark plugs
> Oem fuel filter
> shipped to 29420


All can be seen on our site at www.mjmautohaus.com (different OE manufacturers available).



josh91 said:


> Can I get pricing on a thermostat housing kit and g12 for a 92 corrado slc. Please email to [email protected]. thanks!


We have them with or without aluminum coolant pipe (check out the options at www.mjmautohaus.com)



josh91 said:


> OOkay can I get pricing on the kit with the metal and plastic crack pipes? Also with g12...email to [email protected]


The options (with pricing for both) can be seen on our site at www.mjmautohaus.com - take a look!



russellvr6 said:


> Hey mjm i need the reverse gear for 99 gtivr6, have any of those??


Special Order only (1-2 weeks). Please PM us if you'd like a price quote.


----------



## 98GTI_VR6 (Jan 21, 2011)

*dec. 1st*

dec. 1st i get a nice check and i want to know whats the best deal i can get for the 10lb autotech flywheel and a spec stage 1 or 2 clutch kit i want something a little bit better than stock w/o a loss of drivability its my DD!!!!!!!!!!! 
let me know what your best price is for me b/c i'm very interested in purchasing.!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

98GTI_VR6 said:


> dec. 1st i get a nice check and i want to know whats the best deal i can get for the 10lb autotech flywheel and a spec stage 1 or 2 clutch kit i want something a little bit better than stock w/o a loss of drivability its my DD!!!!!!!!!!!
> let me know what your best price is for me b/c i'm very interested in purchasing.!


Our prices for those items are on our site at www.mjmautohaus.com (and we've been told almost 100 times that we have great deals). We are, however, (if you're not in a rush) going to have our End-of-Year Group Buy (we only do *one* per year) on SPEC Clutches with Autotech or Eurospec Sport Flywheels for the 12V VR6 cars. No exact date yet, but somewhere around first or second week of December. And yes, you'll like the Stage I kit. Many sold and we've had them on our own in-house cars here and we feel like they're the best clutches for big power VR6 equipped beasts.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Is your VR6 parts supplier building motors in-house? We are! Contact for any advice or questions on your VR6 motor!

All you other good lads have PMs in your box and/or your PMs with questions have been responded to!*


----------



## 98GTI_VR6 (Jan 21, 2011)

*nice to know*

thanks! i've ordered from you b4 so let me know when you do that sale...i want to get the best deal as posible


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

98GTI_VR6 said:


> thanks! i've ordered from you b4 so let me know when you do that sale...i want to get the best deal as posible


Keep tabs on the 12V VR6 forum, as our SPEC Clutch with lightweight flywheel special will be posted shortly.


----------



## PFC-618 (Nov 29, 2009)

What about a harness bar for the Jetta MKIV?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Whats the difference between the two timing chain kits? 

021109503A.UPKIT 

021109465B.OKIT


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

PFC-618 said:


> What about a harness bar for the Jetta MKIV?


 The only harness bars we offer are the Sparco ones and they do not manufacture them for MK4 cars; sorry. 



ejg3855 said:


> Whats the difference between the two timing chain kits?
> 
> 021109503A.UPKIT
> 
> 021109465B.OKIT


 As indicated on our site, one includes the original bolt with rail, while the other includes the newer (plastic) stuff from the later cars.


----------



## xflow_jetta (Nov 20, 2005)

Interested in a few parts for the rebuild of my OBD1 VR6. I'm hoping to get a quote shipped to 80031. E-mail ([email protected]) or pm is best. Thanks, Austin.

Part #'s
021198011A.P.SET
021121004
075121113D.MY.80
021109503A.UPKIT
K7003802.ECF105269BLW
09338


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

xflow_jetta said:


> Interested in a few parts for the rebuild of my OBD1 VR6. I'm hoping to get a quote shipped to 80031. E-mail ([email protected]) or pm is best. Thanks, Austin.
> 
> Part #'s
> 021198011A.P.SET
> ...


All those items are listed on our site (you've provided our part numbers for them above) and shipping is free to the lower 48 states.


----------



## xflow_jetta (Nov 20, 2005)

MJM Autohaus said:


> All those items are listed on our site (you've provided our part numbers for them above) and shipping is free to the lower 48 states.


Thanks! Ordered and getting installed this week. Cheapest VR6 parts I found anywhere!!!! Thanks a bunch! :beer:


----------



## dewkie (May 28, 2008)

No lower chains AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH :banghead:



Good thing you guys were on the ball and let me know pretty quickly. :thumbup:


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

hey what pricing could you do for a set of koni yellow sports front & rear for a mk3 jetta vr6 w/ ground control coilovers 350lb front and 250lb rear & koni yellow sports for a mkIV 01 gti 12v vr6 w/ 440lb in the front & 300lb in the rear. I also need a rear main seal & valve cover gasket for the 01. 
Thanks


----------



## mkIIIvr6fan (Feb 11, 2012)

*97 jetta GLX 2.8L gas*

hey I'm in the market for a rear main engine oil seal, clutch kit, and a flywheel. closest to stock 
is fine. 

somehow the oil seal I had installed with my NEW clutch 16 months ago failed and ruined everything. 

AAA engine code. PM me prices shipped or email to [email protected] and I'll 

reply promptly.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

dewkie said:


> No lower chains AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH :banghead:
> 
> Good thing you guys were on the ball and let me know pretty quickly. :thumbup:


Back in stock any day now (they're on a National Backorder now).



Malkierie504 said:


> hey what pricing could you do for a set of koni yellow sports front & rear for a mk3 jetta vr6 w/ ground control coilovers 350lb front and 250lb rear & koni yellow sports for a mkIV 01 gti 12v vr6 w/ 440lb in the front & 300lb in the rear. I also need a rear main seal & valve cover gasket for the 01.
> Thanks


We do not sell Ground Control, but we are a KONI dealer; email us through the site for a quote on the KONI sale going on right now.



mkIIIvr6fan said:


> hey I'm in the market for a rear main engine oil seal, clutch kit, and a flywheel. closest to stock
> is fine.
> 
> somehow the oil seal I had installed with my NEW clutch 16 months ago failed and ruined everything.
> ...


All those items are up on our site at www.mjmautohaus.com (check out the options we have).


----------



## James 93SLC (Sep 27, 2000)

Site lists these at $89.95 and not $69.95 as found on the 1st page of this thread. 
Need to email for this special price? Thanks :thumbup: 



MJM Autohaus said:


> - Bosch ignition wire sets: $69.95 with _free_ shipping!


----------



## Afondo (Dec 13, 2008)

*Order*

Can I get a price on this lot with delivery to Fl please?

Rear wheel bearing kit - 191598625.2
Axle left - 80-6823
Axle right - 80-6819
12 X CV joint bolts - No part number
Radiator fan belt - 1H0119137A
Serpentine belt - 021145933H
Samco hoses - TCS114C
Thermostat housing kit 80c - 075121113D.MY.80
Head gasket set Victor Reinz - 021198012B 
ARP head stud kit - 204-4705
Lifters - 034109309AD.12
NGK plugs - BKR5EKU.6
Bosch fuel filter - 1H0201511A
Oil filter - 021115562A
Fuel injector seals x 12 Victor Reinz - 035906149A.12
Block gasket kit - 021198011A
ARP exhaust stud kit - ARP12VR6MAN.AF2.000
Exhaust nut kit - N90200201.10
Timing chain kit (late VR6) - 021109503D.KIT ***SEE NOTE BELOW***
Valve guides - 27103419.12
Motor mounts 5pc kit - 010A300.4T
2 X ZF rack boot - 357422831B
ZF suspension build kit - 357412331A.ZFTR.VR6.HD
2 X Shock mounting kit rear - SM5070 
Prothane controll arm bushings kit - 22-202
Spec stage 2+ & autotech flywheel kit - SV363H.10.105.200K
Clutch slave cylinder - 357721261A
SAE plug - No part number

***NOTE*** My engine is an OBD2 but shares a mix of chain components from factory. I need the later version guides, tensioners and lower single chain but need the kit to come with a* dual upper chain*

Thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

James 93SLC said:


> Site lists these at $89.95 and not $69.95 as found on the 1st page of this thread.
> Need to email for this special price? Thanks :thumbup:


That was from 7 years ago. Always see the date on a post. The manufacturer has since changed the price of that item (not us). Please reference our site for the latest and greatest in pricing. We have prices posted on here from almost 10 years ago. Between the 20,000+ posts that all of our employees have on this forum since that time, it's nearly impossible to go back and edit them (even though we actually try on each and every one of them). Thank you for pointing that out. We'll have someone get right on it. Also, for you guys looking to do engine rebuilds, we now stock JE Pistons for your 12V VR6! Good stuff from the leader in performance pistons!



Afondo said:


> Can I get a price on this lot with delivery to Fl please?
> 
> Rear wheel bearing kit - 191598625.2
> Axle left - 80-6823
> ...


It appears that those are part numbers (some of which are MJM specific number) taken directly from our site. Did you not add them to your basket to get a total price on it all? We do not have some of those items (i.e. the SAE plug), but it appears you took most of those directly from our site and posted them here. The total for all of it should add up and give you a bottom line total as your checkout from our online catalog. We'll also offer free shipping (UPS Ground) on all of it if shipping to a lower 48 state address. Feel free to shoot us an email through our site if you have any other questions about those particular items, as it'll yield a faster response than via the forums. Thanks.


----------



## Afondo (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi, I did send an email last week and got no reply. thats why I posted the request up here.  

Ill resend the email.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Afondo said:


> Hi, I did send an email last week and got no reply. thats why I posted the request up here.
> 
> Ill resend the email.
> 
> Thanks


Again, we answered your question for you above. The price for those parts (per your request) are listed on our site at www.mjmautohaus.com in their respected categories. Your initial question is asking what the cost of those parts are. Like stated above, the price for the parts (that we do have from that list) will be listed in our online catalog. You asked what shipping would be - and we stated it would be free if buying all of them together. Now, if you have any questions about those parts _that we do have listed on our site_ that _is not answered on our site_, feel free to email us or call us and we'd be happy to assist you. If it's simply pricing you're needing, our online catalog provides all that for you. 

We hope this answers all your questions. :thumbup:


----------



## HeavyChevy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

I made a purchase on Dec 17th and as of Dec 22nd it still shows pending. Does it really take 5 days to process an order?


----------



## aiasha2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I got some of the car parts like 3800 parts, 3800 series 2 engine, 3800 supercharger, transmission kit etc. Their brief description is also available online to get the complete information.


----------



## Ultramagnus0001 (Jun 22, 2006)

HeavyChevy71 said:


> I made a purchase on Dec 17th and as of Dec 22nd it still shows pending. Does it really take 5 days to process an order?


That's MJM for ya. If you call you will get no answer or rudeness.


----------

